# Mittens fell in the toilet!



## My_Mittens (Oct 20, 2009)

My mom was using the bathroom and Mittens was on the tub. Not thinking anything of it, she opened the lid figuring she wouldn't jump while the lid was open, but she did! Of course she freaked, but luckily I dried her off really well (thank god for scruffing!) and she seems fine. Only her 4th day here and she's already getting into trouble. :lol: And FYI, cleaning toilet water off a kitten is really gross! lol.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Been there....Maggie used to like getting up on the open seat and chasing her tail. I kept telling her she was going to fall in, but did she listen? Nope!...kids! can't tell them anything!


----------



## My_Mittens (Oct 20, 2009)

lol! You've got that right! :lol: I bet she'll never do it again though! Or I would hope not.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

You've never met Maggie...she's always been a daredevil. Little fall into the toilet barely slows her down.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

My sister's cat, Kovie, had gotten used to jumping on top of her aquarium to get to the top bunk where my sister sleeps. One day the lid was off because we had just fed a batch of live fish to the huge killer albino frog that lives in the tank, and Kovie jumped right in without hesitation! BOY, was he surprised! It was the funniest thing I'd ever seen!


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

I never seen a cat fall in, just knew they did as they were wet/ran out of the bathroom. My boyfriends cat fell in once while his brother was "using" the toilet. Gross. He called my boyfriend and asked how to clean the cat so I went over and gave him a bath. Ew!


----------



## Sarah-Lou (Sep 22, 2009)

Until this last week we have always closed our bathroom door but for some reason, as I'm sure people have said, cats like bathrooms. So we have started to allow her in there...
Except Nala finds herself teetering on the edge of the toilet seat almost everyday, I keep reminding my house mates to put the lid down so she can't fall in...I'd rather not have to clean her of toilet water


----------



## prairienights (Sep 10, 2009)

My boyfriend was peeing, I was brushing my teeth. Lua was standing behind him, mesmerized by the "tinkle." All of a sudden she leaps in, my boyfriend pees on my cat (apparently men can't stop it as well, lol). I swoop down, grab my cat, my boyfriend pees on me. As I was holding her, trying to wash her off a little bit with a rag, she jumps down and runs out. Immediately climbs in the fireplace (boyfriend had just cleaned it, normally it was kept closed). So then I had a cat covered in urine and soot, lol.


----------



## Cat Breath (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh my gosh, Prairienights, that's horrible! But I must admit, it's funny. 

My cats love watching the water after the toilet has been flushed. The younger ones have fallen in a couple of times and run out flicking their paws. Despite that, they always come back for more. 
Cats are very hard to deter!


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

prairienights said:


> My boyfriend was peeing, I was brushing my teeth. Lua was standing behind him, mesmerized by the "tinkle." All of a sudden she leaps in, my boyfriend pees on my cat (apparently men can't stop it as well, lol).


Women can stop at will?

Anyway very funny pist... post.


----------



## Tommy1 (Oct 26, 2009)

That is so funny! She sounds like she is going to be a handful


----------



## rice (Oct 28, 2009)

i remember on the first week after adopting my 3 mo. old kitty he ran trough and leapt into the open toilet, without looking, WHILE it was in use. he jumped right in, without even touching the edge of the bowl at high speed. stuff splashed everywhere and he freaked out and made a mess everywhere. he got a bath after that one.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Huge said:


> Anyway very funny pist... post.


*Snork!* :lol: :lol: :lol: 

The only toilet incident we've had was when someone (not me) left the toilet lid up and one of Shadow's kittens jumped/fell in. It was pure luck that I happened to walk in and hear/see her in the toilet and rescued her from the cold water. A 5wk old kitten doesn't have the jumping power to get out of a toilet bowl of cold water and the longer she was in it, the colder/weaker she would get. 
She got a warm water bath and a blow-dry. A certain someone was also banned from using that toilet when I have foster-kittens. :wink


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow.... lucky thing.

At least you have a valid excuse to nag that certain someone


----------



## MarthaT (Oct 29, 2009)

My little one used to like walking around the edge of the seat, he finally gave that up after a while thankfully


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

I always keep my toilet seat top down, but now that Jonah can jump, I'm pretty much leaping up and getting it down ASAP since I read this thread! He's so fast that it wouldn't take much time, and he's all about jumping on anything that looks jumpable! He often sits on the closed lid, since his basecamp includes the bathroom.


----------



## pebblesxgeorge (Oct 26, 2009)

My old cat, Spider, used to walk around the egde of the bath when my sister was in the bath. Once he slipped on a bit of soap and fell in, after my sister had got him out he had bubble bath on his back :lol: My cat Pebbles peed and then somehow fell in it. He's not the brightest bulb in the tree, my Pebbles, I had to get a bit of kitchen roll wet and then wipe the pee of the side of his face and his side. It was disgusting but still makes me laugh :lol:


----------

